# butt joints



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

just wondering the best way to finish a butt joint without leaving roller marks. i don't always get roller marks but for some reason sometimes i do. thanks


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

Where are the roller marks? In the middle or at the bottom?


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

middle


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

split wider


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

middle of butt or middle of joint under butt?


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

middle of butt, i put the second split coat on today and that seemed to work better, what do you mean by wider? the wheels are a little wider than the blade.


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

when you split dont let the two splits touch. I think you need to explain how you are finishing your butts for me to help.


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

why are you double splitting your butts?


----------



## tapingtoolvirgin (Mar 20, 2008)

i do four coats on my butts, how do you cover the tape if the two splits don't touch


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

When boxing butts,I hold the brake & keep the wheels lifted off the board about 1 inch for the full legth of the butt.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I first check my butts with a straight edge, like a metal stud or a 2x4. If they are really bad, I bust them out and don't even touch the tape. I spread out a 10" on both sides of the tape, wide, probably 2" off of the tape, so the tape is not even coated on the first coat. This helps flatten them. I also use some 2" screws if I need to and try and push the butts in more.


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

All the advice your getting here is right on the money!. I split with a 10. Down the middle with a 12. By then you can usually tell the real bad ones. bust out the bad by hand. There is no set way to do anything in this business. probably as many theorys on butts as there is members in this forum. Just keep experimenting and you will find what works best for you, good luck


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

THE ROLLERS SHOULDNT EVEN TOUCH THE DRYWALL,I ALSO COAT EACH SIDE OF THE BUTT THEN SIX IN THE MIDDLE. AND IF THIER REAL BAD I USE MY HALK AND TROWEL.:jester:


----------



## lond (Nov 26, 2008)

Mesh vs paper, works alright on flats . I could never get it right in angles and the butts always seem to blister were the sheets come together. My solution was to stay away from the mesh completely, I don't like repairs. and besides that the mesh is alot more expensive.
as far as your problem with keeping the the wheel marks out of the middle of the butts, take miguel's advice. don't ride the wheels I never do ,it gives me more control and I get a lot cleaner job in the end


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 22, 2008)

AH this is where my tools excel! All the bad mouthing about blue line and I NEVER have this problem. Blue Line's wheels are on the inside of the blade path so this is not an issue for me!


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

try v-ing out the but joint pree fill with quik set then split with 10 using brake 10 or 12 down middle 90% are perfect after a skim coat with 14


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've done that, I found that it was less work to just not v them out and go wider. However, I do agree with you apple


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

but ****** when you v em you get rid of the loose paper on edge even if its a factory cut, after its prefilled its flush or better. Then the paper never creases out the way it does if you do nothing to the butt before taping. No call backs for cracked butt joints, other than garages but thats another thread. And for the guy with the straight edge if theyre that bad they were broke on the wrong truss or the hangers should float the butt w/ plywood.Your a drywaller not a plasterer, I plaster but usually dont go to that extreme, V em out first run split w/ 10 box wide open.Only way to go and i have never lost a client.


----------

